
18 Years - montzark
https://github.com/paulusmack/ppp/blame/8d7970b8f3db727fe798b65f3377fe6787575426/pppd/eap.c#L1423
======
montzark
Not a C developer, but doesn't this look like a backdoor present for 18 years?

